# So i made a flirt pole



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

It couldn't have been easier to make. Max loves it! The problem is i've taught him too well not to snatch stuff from people. Which is great but he won't go to hard on it because he thinks i'll get mad. I can entice him to jump around alittle bit but he mostly waits for it to get near his mouth and snatches it. Any ideas? I never though i could have trained my dog to well haha!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

What you want to do, since this is a new thing for him, keep the sessions short to build interest in it. Don't be afraid to sound like a fool, but make any noise or sound that would get him excited while youre working him on the flirt. Try to avoid jumping so much, but rather making the exercise about sharp turns and continuous movement. Praise like crazy when he gets ahold of the toy/material, and command a release and keep going. Don't let there be too much time in between him catching it. Just keep at it, and start increasing duration and frequency and he should warm up to it. Some dogs just don't enjoy it, but I don't think that's the case here.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

oh he loves it! he just thinks "oh im not allowed to jump and snatch it." i really need to work on his drop it command (especially with his tug rope we're using on the flirt) it only wokrs when i have a treat. Thats the main thing we have to work on. On a similar note we are hopefully going to be tested for CGC tomorrow!


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks for the advice staffy! he's gettin better and better! i cant wait to get this thing outside


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ok i may sound like an idiot but what is a flirt pole is it like a spring pole do you have any pics of one and how do you make one i am looking for new ways to play with my dogs.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok here you go.
http://www.gopitbull.com/do-yourself/3929-making-flirtpole.html


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

its like a giant cat toy....a pole with a string and a toy on the end of the string. major fun!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Thanks you guys.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

make on blue dude!...we've had it for an hour and max is already an expert (thanks to some expert advice) ....im goign to make a longer one now (my first one is a 3 foot pipe with about 3 feet of rope exposed....i think im gonna make a 5 footer for some more springy action


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is what you do with it.


----------



## BullyForUs (Jul 18, 2009)

I just mentioned this on another board a couple of days or weeks ago, so I'll c&p what I said there here ...

Just in case folks didn't know - a long lunge whip with a 6 foot long lash runs around 16-20 bucks at most tack shops or even online.

Ours lasts about a year - and it's got a great reach and flexibility - so it works with pulling to some degree (think fishing pole lol).

Here is a link to a listing on eBay for a variety of them (I can't recommend the seller, as I've never bought from them - we buy ours from the local tack shop for 16 bucks) : *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300328358398*

But ebay usually has them for about 8 bucks and then 8 bucks shipping.










And hey - they even come in colors if that floats your boat! lol










Toby ADORES his ...










We tie on a piece of scrap leather on the cracker/popper for Toby to grip when he catches it.










Anyways, just thought I would share an inexpensive option for those that might be interested.

For search keywords, use "lunge whip" - it's what you use to lunge a horse, and with a APBT on the other end, they seem to love to run in a circle around you while holding it in their mouths. One nice thing about a tall pole or rod, its the ability to stand in one place and move the whip in a full circle by going over and around your head, as well as act much like a fishing rod does - so it gives you more "play".

Oh. And a note - get the one piecers, the two piecers aren't something I'd recommend. They do reach lengths of 84 inches - and they can be short, so if buying online, make SURE you note the length!

Flirtpoles are meant to be danced around - it triggers a prey response, and APBTs as we all know have a high prey drive.

As long as the end is moving, it ought to elict *some* sort of response if your dog has even a moderate prey drive.

Think of it as land fly fishing for dogs - you don't just throw out the line and sit and wait - you make the fly *dance* and *move* like real live prey, thus triggering a strike response.

It's the same exact deal for dogs - you are flicking it around (not cracking it like a whip, but using the length and the springiness to make whatever you put on the cracker/popper to spin, and dance and leap and jig all over the place) like iit was some darting little critter.

Or for a better analogy, you play with the flirtpole exactly like you would play with laser toys (if they weren't such horrid things to play with for dogs anyway) - keeping it just out of their reach, darting this way and that - only they have a chance at "winning" and "capturing" the flirtpole, so it is a more healthy game since they can manipulate it and win.

Then it's a game of keep away - as long as you can. They do amazing moves to get that thing lol.

Here is Toby reacting to the flirtpole changing direction:










Jumping isn't really great because it stresses the joint and this breed will hurl themselves into the air without even THINKING about how they are going to land. They can and will hurt themselves jumping, and once they tear something, they will never be the same. And you will be looking at large vet bills to boot.

Part of what makes the lunge soooo nice for this is how freaking long it is, and how well it lets you play out whatever you put on the end, and it's pretty durable.

Just my 2 cents! LOL


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

great idea bully! but mine was free haha....all found items at work. it may not be as pretty as yours but it works.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

That dog is beautiful!!


----------



## BullyForUs (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you - we loves our boy!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Ok i made one and trudi loves it. I haven't tryed it on blue yet but it was alot of fun playing with trudi.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

YAAAY FOR PITTIES FLIRTIN! The cat is gonna be jealous max is stealin his game


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ok so Blue likes it too but its wearing me out this is going to be good for both of us...
trudi is a little dog that i thought had no drive until 1 hour ago now i look at her in a whole new light. thanks for all the people who helped my figure this flirt pole out.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Yea I don't know why I waited so long to make one I've had all the materials needed just layin around. Now I'm having fun expiermenting with what to put on the string.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i put a jean leg out of my old pants and tied two knots in it about an inch apart kinda centered and tied the string around the jeans in between the knots it is working very well.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

I want to strap a piece of bacon on there and watch go nuts hahaha


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

that might help. but mine are nutz about it already.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm using a loofa bath thing for my puppy and my lounge whip from when I was working with horses. My pup seems to like it. I think he will get more into it as he gets older. He likes to grab it and shake and not let go. He will stalk it a little bit.


----------



## TrudiMyPitt (Jul 12, 2009)

Man these things are cool. I have alot of fun with Trudi now. She plays fetch but this is alot more fun for her. Very cool idea; very cool! I wonder who invented it?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Old school dog men, for conditioning fighting dogs I believe.


----------



## TrudiMyPitt (Jul 12, 2009)

Well its a great idea.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

It gets them in great shape. I'm working my 11 week pup on it already, only been a few times and walking him about half mile a day. We will build up as he grows.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> That dog is beautiful!!


I second that! :cheers:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

I thought of making one but have to figure out how Tasha would use it while she is on a leash. Seems like she would get tangled in the leash if she is jumping and all.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Use a long lead and stay inside the radius so she doesn't hurt herself on her collar.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

trudi figured out my timing and patterns lol so she just waits till i get it close and boltz after it. she does back flips its cool and she lets go the first time i tell her but if i don't tell her she will not stop biting it. i realy have no idea why i never knew about this before.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

how long did you guys make yours? the first one i made was 3 ft with 3 ft of rope. I made one 5 feet with 5 feet of rope. The longer one is much better.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I made one that was 4 feet and had a 3 foot rope but it was too short so now i have a 10ft pole with 4 feet lead and some jean i think its about right.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

holy crap! a 10 ft pole? thats gotta be wild. i guess it probably makes it so you you don't have to move as much. i have to walk to the park with mine. people were already lookin at me funny walkin down the street with a 5 ft pole.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i live in the country! my yard is a park
yes it gets wild
we all love it


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I think that 10 foot one is going to be 2 long for you too much lag from pole to rope. I made one that is 5ft of conduit and 5ft of rope on both sides of the pole looks like this.







:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> i live in the country! my yard is a park
> yes it gets wild
> we all love it


yea im def over living downtown. I'm gonna get a place with a yard next chance i get. Although this is the view from where we play with the flirt pole








(you can see max's ear in the bottom haha)


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I made on 7 1/2 ft and it was way to long couldn't make the toy go where I wanted it to go.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

hmm rope on both sides...interesting.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah how does that work? i dont' understand what you gain from rope on both sides.my ten footer is made of a metal pipe that is 4 feet long and a 10foot pvc pipe threaded through it with rope threaded through that. I use the metal part for a handle


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

im using half inch pvc its gives it a real nice bounce. i'll post pics when i get home


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

so she doesn't get board with one or the other you just hold the one toy in you haen you don't play with them at the same time LOL


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

oh cool i thought it was tied together. ghood idea


----------



## BullyForUs (Jul 18, 2009)

When you are dealing with a longer length, you really need a flexible rod, or the power of your arm will get diluted, and will not follow through to the end of the ...well I would say whip, but those aren't whips.

A rope and a static handle/rod won't handle the transference of momentum of the movement your arm is throwing out like a plaited whip will ... it is a whole different thing when you start talking about longer flirtpoles ... as they just aren't designed physics wise to do what you are asking it to do, whereas a lunge whip *is* designed physics wise to do that.

You will work yourself a LOT harder to do a lot less with that tool on the longer lengths, in other words.

Efficient movement is as vital for the handler/owner as it is for the dog, IMO. lol.


----------



## BullyForUs (Jul 18, 2009)

Careful with the jumps, torn cruciate ligaments can happen very easily with crazy flips and jumps, and the dog will never be the same. If it happens, you'll be facing a large vet bill, and if left untreated, it sometimes can progress to where the dog is unable to use that leg.

It can also inflame any arthritis or hip dysplasia which is common - especially with dogs that have been bred without any such testing.

Even twisting can do this, but frenzy jumping willy-nilly with the dog just launching itself mindlessly into the air really increases the risk of them injuring themselves.

Jumping in moderation usually isn't too bad, but the point of the flirtpole is not to make them jump, it's to make them run and dart.

Spring poles are what you'd use for them to jump up and hold onto, but even those aren't designed to make the dog jump up over and over quickly and repeatedly, as much as to have them jump up and grab and hold on.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

BullyForUs said:


> When you are dealing with a longer length, you really need a flexible rod, or the power of your arm will get diluted, and will not follow through to the end of the ...well I would say whip, but those aren't whips.
> 
> A rope and a static handle/rod won't handle the transference of momentum of the movement your arm is throwing out like a plaited whip will ... it is a whole different thing when you start talking about longer flirtpoles ... as they just aren't designed physics wise to do what you are asking it to do, whereas a lunge whip *is* designed physics wise to do that.
> 
> ...


getting all scientific on us haha. Yea the flexible property of the 1/2" pvc is good. Just the right amount of bounce. The longer poles are more efficient in that you don't have to run around as much. I suppose it also depends on whos using it (i.e. tall or short). I'm def going to keep expiermenting. I might try some sort of elastic rope. I had a few people approach me in the park. They were very interested in the flirt pole. Not just pit owners either (GSD, Golden Retriever, and a mutt). I might have to make alot!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

BullyForUs said:


> Careful with the jumps, torn cruciate ligaments can happen very easily with crazy flips and jumps, and the dog will never be the same. If it happens, you'll be facing a large vet bill, and if left untreated, it sometimes can progress to where the dog is unable to use that leg.
> 
> It can also inflame any arthritis or hip dysplasia which is common - especially with dogs that have been bred without any such testing.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:Great info I thought it might be bad for Sadie to jump like I see some dogs do.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

me and my " bow n arrow" haha (pardon my eyes it was early in the morning ;-) )








5' pole








he cant get enough of his pole!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice pics, don't worry every one looks like that in the morning LOL


----------



## BullyForUs (Jul 18, 2009)

The larger and the heavier the dog, the more you have to worry about injury when they are jumping, just basic physics, more weight landing on a thin joint at a bad angle equals more chances of a serious injury.

Puppies are lighter, and more flexible, so they can jump a little more with less risk, but then of course with puppies you have to worry about messing up their growing bones and joints. lol


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is Isaac trying to flirt Sadie.










Actually he looks like he is fishing LOL


----------

